# Respiratory problems?



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a bird that is breathing rapidly and wheezing. I've given it Vetfarm Respire tablets 
+ Doxycycline 15mg 
+ Broomhexine HCl 1mg 

for 2 days so far. It's breathing sounds really wet. I tried to swab out the top of her breathing hole but it didn't change.

Also there's a slightly bad odor in her breath. 

I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*See*

Vet. right away. This type of infection can be fetal. Seperate from all other pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Bruce,

Here is a link to avian vets, hopefully there will be one near you or you already have one.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Best,

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bruce,

You might give the folks at JEDDS in Anaheim a call and see what product(s) they might advise. They typically have a wide selection of treatments for pigeon ailments and are pretty knowledgeable. http://www.jedds.com 

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Bruce,

I looked in the big book and there's so many different possible causes that it'll probably take labwork to make a positive diagnosis. It's possible that the meds will catch it but it goes anywhere from gape worms to trichomoniasis to aspergillosis to Chlamydia (ornithosis--you really don't want it to be that one because you can get it) to... it's just all over the board. Even a form of pneumonia.

The vet is the best option. For finding an avian vet, you can also try:

www.aav.org

There's a "find a vet in your area" link somewhere on the page. If your current medications aren't making a dent, you may run out of time real quick.

Best of luck,

Pidgey


----------

